# superbowl slot show video 2017a



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

The show was a big hit, lots of venders and customers, thanks bob beers! ☺ heres a short video.. Enjoy


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi KK,
Good show, large crowd and great to meet up with many familiar friends as always.
Nice video, Thanks. :smile2:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Never been to a show...  Can only imagine the feeling
of walking into a room full of slot cars... Must be a
real high...

Thanks for the video, KKev...

John
.


----------

